
Show HN: Poste.io – full featured mail server installed in Docker container - efesak
https://poste.io/
======
papaf
This is really impressive. There are several failed attempts at mailserver
setups in the Docker registry.

I understand the need to have charge for more featureful setups. However, the
free version is useless without DKIM and SPF support - outgoing mail will end
up in spam folders.

~~~
efesak
Thanks! SPF is matter of DNS only. DKIM can be added to domain through command
line even in free version. (but you are right, i will release DKIM to free
version also)

------
efesak
Hi, i made poste.io. If you have questions or you have some suggestion please
comment or email me at admin@poste.io

